# Some People Still Think the Earth is Flat



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

*news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/7540427.stm



edit: here are some quotes:



> On 24 December 1968, the crew of the Apollo 8 mission took a photo now known as Earthrise. To many, this beautiful blue sphere viewed from the moon's orbit is a perfect visual summary of why it is right to strive to go into space.
> Not to everybody though. There are people who say they think this image is fake - part of a worldwide conspiracy by space agencies, governments and scientists.





> Mr Davis, a 25-year-old computer scientist originally from Canada, first became interested in flat earth theory after "coming across some literature from the Flat Earth Society a few years ago".
> "I came to realise how much we take at face value," he says. "We humans seem to be pleased with just accepting what we are told, no matter how much it goes against our senses."
> Mr Davis now believes "the Earth is flat and horizontally infinite - it stretches horizontally forever".
> "And it is at least 9,000 kilometres deep", he adds.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 10, 2008)

In technology news?WTF!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ its REAL techlology


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2008)

While it is interesting that some people believe that the world is flat, it is somehow impossible since every bit of this earth has been walked, so to speak. So how can it be flat if an Aircraft takes off from point A, travels in one direction and ends up again at point A? 

While I'm not sure about the whole man landed on the moon thing, I think we have enough of evidence of the round nature of earth. 

And this is Random news eh?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 10, 2008)

this is no news actually.

stupid mofos.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2008)

I am not even qualified or knowledgeable to comment on this.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 10, 2008)

LMAO

@Goobimama
+1
Your example is proof enough(from simple point of view) to justify that the earth is spherical.
I mean, were Galileo and Kepler dunces???
Impossible IMO


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 10, 2008)

A reply from geology student  :

The earth is spherical in shape. No one needs any explanation regarding this stuff. 

+1 for goobi's reply. That is the #1 theory that stands. Also, If earth was flat, then how come day and night occur ? And how come the half of the earth is in day and another half in night ? If it was flat, each and every country had same sunrise and same sunset.

I think the computer scientist is way too g33k


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2008)

^^Your last few words are imma goin crazy, 
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/79.png


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^Your last few words are imma goin crazy,
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/79.png



lol.. why ?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 10, 2008)

someone might come up with another theory that Earth is the center and all rotate around it  lol ! might be that sun revolves ! lol ! 

but its been proved that SUN rotates too, but it rotates in several directions as it has many poles..


----------



## eggman (Aug 10, 2008)

> Some People Still Think the Earth is Flat


What, is it not???I think you meant _Some people think that Earth is Round_. Lol.Round earth. He he.....I pity them.


----------



## krates (Aug 10, 2008)

lol


----------



## karnivore (Aug 10, 2008)

...and why is the shadow of the earth on moon or sun (during eclipse) always round...why do we first see the mast of an approaching ship and gradually the whole.

A fool is a fool is a fool.

(no offense...but this reminds me of someone on this forum)


----------



## k6153r (Aug 10, 2008)

This is just like the debate if god exists or not.

Understand, god exists, and the earth is spherical.

For the first point, refer to goobimama's answer.
For the second point, ask here if you really can't understand the answer by yourself (some people need a LOT of explanations to make them understand a simple point).


----------



## Ecko (Aug 10, 2008)

Now don't say the can explain every further concept on basis of Flat Earth


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2008)

Still, it is nice to see people are questioning things. Cause you never know what is the truth, and what it is that we believe. I mean, Galileo himself was thought to be an idiot.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 11, 2008)

What if we are in a Matrix and everything is just a dream or illusion? You never know..


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

^^i second that, life could be ab illusion and death could be the truth (albeit a bitter one)


----------



## madhusoodan (Aug 11, 2008)

I heard for the first time that people believe like that! Amazing! Right in this IT world, the world which is trying to send men to other planets, if people believe like that, then that's their fault!!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

^^sending men to other planet seems ridiculous when our own planet is beaten to death.
Resuscitation is all we need instead of funding gazillions for those stupid projects. Makes sense to have 3 meals a day than a trip to Mars.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 11, 2008)

LOL what a deduction.. next you will say, "such a waste of 43 Billion dollar for a stupid 4hrs Olympic ceremony. China could have used that money for development". Economies, anyone?


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ramblings of incoherent mind, of course. You don't count body count here.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 11, 2008)

Talk about yourself..


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

sometimes *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> While it is interesting that some people believe that the world is flat, it is somehow impossible since every bit of this earth has been walked, so to speak. So how can it be flat if an Aircraft takes off from point A, travels in one direction and ends up again at point A?
> 
> While I'm not sure about the whole man landed on the moon thing, I think we have enough of evidence of the round nature of earth.
> 
> And this is Random news eh?



Think we should take the poor guy for a trip around the world ... in 80 days


----------



## karnivore (Aug 12, 2008)

[Offtopic]


T159 said:


> ...life could be ab illusion and death could be the truth (albeit a bitter one)


If life is "illusion", then how is death, which is the end of life, "the truth".
[/Offtopic]


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 12, 2008)

BBC News!!! Flat-earthers!!!

Why r we even reading this? A joke isnt supposed to sound serious 

Looneys still roam around... hmm.... so... this is the missin link what Darwin had warned us about


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

@karni
sorry, i can't answer this as i don't know *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## karnivore (Aug 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> sorry, i can't answer this as i don't know *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


Appreciate your honesty.


----------



## Laser_dude (Aug 13, 2008)

Dimag ka dahi kar diya yaar ,kya pakau news hai


----------



## chesss (Aug 13, 2008)

As ridiculous as it may sound it is infact theoretically possible (according to some (untested?) laws/axioms?) for the Earth to be flat!!(sort of)

Don't go lol'ing like kids here. Remember the first people who suggested that the earth is not flat were lol'ed at , killed or just ignored before they were proven right 1500 years after they suggested that the earth is round.

Anyways Hypercube - reading this stuff may cause headaches..

Edit: I might add that for all 'practical' purposes the earth is round.. duh


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

you never know what it is, people will mock you and ridicule you.
hahaha


----------

